# Eats everything, sensitive tummy and lots of diarrhea



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Has he been to a vet? Because he could have worms, coccidia, or guardia. All which will need medication. I would take him to the vet to get checked out. If not treated it will just keep coming back and make it worse. 
How much are you feeding him at each meal? My puppies that I get thru foster I feed them 1 cup three times a day. Puppies are big chewers so you have to watch them every minute. One way to do that is to take him outside on a leash. Also you have to make sure to keep everything off the floor out of their way. You can also keep him on a leash tied next to you so to keep an eye on him.


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Yup! Sounds like a Golden pup to me!  Goldens are known for their sensitive tums, especially as pups! We never hade full on diarrhea but plenty of soft/runny/dripy poop! I stopped all treats such as cheese/banana etc for training and so he only has kibble. I also have to take him outside to go potty on his leash incase he eats something in the garden! I have to watch him like a hawk - he still manages to eat stuff though! He's eaten a dead frog, rabbit/cow/cat poop, mushrooms/toadstools, carpet, floor tile, and more proabaly!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Is it possible the rawhide is still inside of him causing problems? I'd get that checked as well. 

He's too young to withhold food all day, so go back to the lamb and rice mixture for now. Try adding in the dry food slowly, as in 1/4 a cup with the lamb and rice. Another good thing to add would be plain yogurt and canned pumpkin along with the lamb and rice. But I'd take him to a vet to get checked out, bring a stool sample with you.

Lana


----------



## Oski'sMom (Sep 23, 2010)

He's going to the vet tomorrow morning. He had worms, was wormed and tested clear three weeks ago.

His poop having eaten lamb and rice with a little dog food was also green -- pale green.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Healing thoughts for your little guy. Definitely watch him closely. Things like crayons shouldn't be anywhere near him.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Blue Buffalo can be very rich for even older dogs... let alone puppies. I also agree on getting him checked to make sure the rawhide isn't still in him. It's not digestible. 

As for him eating everything in sight, like a goat, that really doesn't get better, in my opinion. I would work on training a good "leave it" and "drop it" ... mine still pick up anything and everything.


----------



## Oski'sMom (Sep 23, 2010)

We went back to the vet and he tested positive for spirochetes, so the vet put him on metronidazole and drontal, both for two weeks. He was actually worse today, with watery diarrhea, so they said to withhold food for the rest of the day and try small amounts of food tomorrow.

Poor guy, I feel so bad for him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

When you start the food tomorrow did they tell you what kind to use like hamburger and rice or the dog food?


----------

